# 4H Rules?



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I wouldn't think so.. There was a girl that showed her minis in my 4-H group and she had a few world titles with them..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsegirl11 (Dec 18, 2010)

It would depend on the state i think. But no, they're just jealous that you're giving lessons! haha Theres plenty of people who give lessons in my group, actually all of the older members give lessons/ train horses/ train and sell horses. Thats only true for AQHA.


----------



## mooney (Sep 20, 2010)

When I was in 4-h you just weren't allowed professional help in your projects. Like you have to shave your own animals, train them to square up, bath them that type of stuff. If someone in 4-h lets you ride their horse in a show, that might attachly get them in trouble, if your considered a "professional" because they are suppose to do the work.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

You are going to have to check with your local leaders.

I admit I am not sure what your question about being a professional has to do with having world titles.....


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Don't you get some form of money prize I'd you win a world title?

And also, mooney, do you mean that you couldn't have a trainer or take lessons when you were in 4-H? I hunk that'd be crazy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bre (Dec 2, 2010)

I was told the same exact thing, that you can not train or do lesson because that would make you a professional. That never stopped me because it was cash not like I was running a professional business and paying taxes. LOL I laughed when a 4h leader approached me on that, there was nothing that the board could do to prove that I was making momey.


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes that is a rule.

if you either a.) get paid to show another persons horse or b.) give lessons for money you are considered proffessional and are not allowed to show in 4H. 

my friend recently had to look up this rule. But it may be different for your area.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

HorseOfCourse said:


> Don't you get some form of money prize I'd you win a world title?


I would guess the horse is technically winning the money at a mini show.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't know, I just figured thatd have to make you some sort of professional because it's not like the horse is going to spend it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mooney (Sep 20, 2010)

No your allowed trainers and instructors and all that stuff, you just have to do the major amount or riding or training. But your allowed to have adults or professionals help they just can't do the bulk or the work, or showing of your project animal or horse. But it may variey between states, provinces or countries.


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

mooney said:


> When I was in 4-h you just weren't allowed professional help in your projects. Like you have to shave your own animals, train them to square up, bath them that type of stuff. If someone in 4-h lets you ride their horse in a show, that might attachly get them in trouble, if your considered a "professional" because they are suppose to do the work.


Actually my area 4Hers are allowed to ride other 4Hers horses, so are their parents. Those rules just get ran over a bit when one of your parents would by AQHA standards be a professional. My mom rides and trains on my horses (rarely), she gets paid to ride other peoples horses and has given lessons. But because she's my parent it's not against the 4H rules. But all this is only after a certain date, before that date you can have anyone on your horse.

And the horse I rode before wasn't even being shown in 4H.


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

Either way it's money I need, and this will be my last year of 4H anyway. I'm not training a horse, I'm going to help teach some little girl or older girl both beginers how to ride and do barrels. I know of a few others that train and give lessons to in my 4H.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

HorseOfCourse said:


> I don't know, I just figured thatd have to make you some sort of professional because it's not like the horse is going to spend it


Not that is has anything to do with the OP's question. 

Animals winning money and owners winning money are two very different things.

I realize animals do not spend the money. But when the class is being judged on the animal not the rider/handler it is a technically the animal winning prize money.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

That's interesting. I never knew that. Thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

